# 5 gallon long tank...



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Does anyone know if such a tank exists / where and how much?

I was also thinking of taking 2 2.5g's and putting together one.. would this be safe? err... don't wanna risk anything...

I don't know why but i particularly like wide tanks lol

example :









apparently this one measures 30" x 6" x 6"









This one I'm not sure


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

dont think you can take apart 2 2.5 because how are you going to silicone it together on the sides(not corners) with outit bowing like crazy. Your best bet is to go to a glass shop and have them cut glass to your specs and you silicone everything together yourself


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> dont think you can take apart 2 2.5 because how are you going to silicone it together on the sides(not corners) with outit bowing like crazy. Your best bet is to go to a glass shop and have them cut glass to your specs and you silicone everything together yourself


doh.... silly me.... your right...


----------

